# Suddenly hungry all the time?



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

I've been on about 3400 cals a day trying to bulk for a few months, but most of the time I'm not overly hungry for my next meal, but still eat it. I wet to a 4 course carvery on Sunday and after the starter went up and filled my plate with loads, after that I was full. (I had a protein shake with oats, and 3 poached eggs on toast before the carvery which was at 1.30pm) everyone was saying you always go for seconds, so I thought **** it I will. Had another big plate and after that I was in pain I was stuffed. 20 mins later it was dessert and I forced it down. Free the whole meal I was so full it hurt. I had another 2 meals in the evening later on. The 4 courses must have been about 2500cals.

its Wednesday and the last couple of days and today I have been so hungry all the time, even an hour after a big meal I'll be really hungry again! Why I this?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

who cares just eat .


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

ewen said:


> who cares just eat .


exactly

you're saying like it's a problem, i wish it was a problem i had


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah just eat if you been on 3400cals a day for months maby you need to up the cals your body will need it to grow


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Could be worms mate.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Rob111 said:


> I've been on about 3400 cals a day trying to bulk for a few months, but most of the time I'm not overly hungry for my next meal, but still eat it. I wet to a 4 course carvery on Sunday and after the starter went up and filled my plate with loads, after that I was full. (I had a protein shake with oats, and 3 poached eggs on toast before the carvery which was at 1.30pm) everyone was saying you always go for seconds, so I thought **** it I will. Had another big plate and after that I was in pain I was stuffed. 20 mins later it was dessert and I forced it down. Free the whole meal I was so full it hurt. I had another 2 meals in the evening later on. The 4 courses must have been about 2500cals.
> 
> its Wednesday and the last couple of days and today I have been so hungry all the time, even an hour after a big meal I'll be really hungry again! *Why I this?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> maybe you got a worm


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi mate

It could be a number of reasons but if you're training and trying to gain mass then continue to eat.

A lot of times you think you're eating a lot but in reality it's not much.

Train hard and eat like a horse  .


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Or maybe you've stretched your stomach when you got so stuffed!! And now it takes more to fill it!!


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Sounds like it could be a hormonal thing. Your body was used to receiving a large amount of food from the day before and therefore you may be less receptive to the satiating hormones such as leptin, that or your body is producing less to compensate. Your body will respond to what it's given, it was probably expecting to receive the same amount of food the next day so held off on the leptin a little. Also the meals were quite high in moderate to quick release carbs (roast potatoes etc) and this might have also increased your appetite.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Who gives a fcuk, embrace it, and grooooooowwww.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

you are probably not drinking enough water.

If you are hungry an hour after a big meal its proabably down to being dehydrated


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hungry, Eat more or drink more water


----------

